# Carbide Lathe Tools - My version



## Steelart99 (Jan 19, 2013)

So I made some carbide tools today. I used my surface grinder to cut the end recess on 1/2" square stainless bar stock. Then I drilled, tapped, counter sunk the holes and mounted the carbide bits. I turned one maple handle with a copper ferrule. I drilled a 1/2" hole in the maple, heated up an extra piece of 1/2" square stock with a propane torch (dull red) and pushed the handle down on the hot steel. This cuts an exact dimension square hole that is 4" deep. I still have to make the other handles and polish up the steel some.

It's a good think you all like pictures ... 

[attachment=16608]

[attachment=16609]

[attachment=16610]

[attachment=16611]

[attachment=16612]

[attachment=16613]

[attachment=16614]

[attachment=16615]

[attachment=16616]
[attachment=16617]


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 19, 2013)

[attachment=16620]

[attachment=16621]

[attachment=16622]

[attachment=16619]


----------



## hardtwist (Jan 19, 2013)

Lookin' good! Any thoughts of making some for sale here?


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 19, 2013)

hardtwist said:


> Lookin' good! Any thoughts of making some for sale here?



I'm afraid I have too many other projects to make more than what I use . There are a couple of others on WB selling tools.
Dan


----------



## RusDemka (Jan 19, 2013)

Those look great, i machine mine on a mill, and i didnt think about heating them up to stick them in the handle, i just drill a hole and epoxy the voids. I sold a few sets, but now i only trade them for wood lol :i_dunno:


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 19, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> Those look great, i machine mine on a mill, and i didnt think about heating them up to stick them in the handle, i just drill a hole and epoxy the voids. I sold a few sets, but now i only trade them for wood lol :i_dunno:



A trick I learned putting wood handles on knives. It makes a very solid 
mount, and at 4 inch deep, no glue needed.


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 19, 2013)

Thats a nice little grinder you have there, we have okomoto's at my work and would love to have a little one like that at home


----------



## DKMD (Jan 19, 2013)

Nicely done! Thanks for sharing... I'd never seen that trick for making a hole in the handle.


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 19, 2013)

burlguy72 said:


> Cool, I like how you stamp the cutter tip number into the tool.. Great pics.. Cory..



I should have done that before I started drinking ... sigh. I was having issues with my arbor press, so the stamps ended up messy.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 20, 2013)

That's really cool. I love how you guys can make your own turning tools. Awesome job.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice work! It's very gratifying to make your own tools isn't it. I see in your pics you have some very nice old machines in your shop also, if you get a chance post em in the old iron section for all to see, especially me!


----------



## Steelart99 (Jan 20, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice work! It's very gratifying to make your own tools isn't it. I see in your pics you have some very nice old machines in your shop also, if you get a chance post em in the old iron section for all to see, especially me!



I love making my own tools. I designed and built the 30 ton press, a 2x72 belt grinder, a horizontal belt grinder, a double disc sander, a vertical disc sander, multiple forges, a salt pot heat treating system, and untold hand tools. I like doing that as much as creating artwork.
Sounds like I'm not alone in that.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 20, 2013)

Steelart99 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work! It's very gratifying to make your own tools isn't it. I see in your pics you have some very nice old machines in your shop also, if you get a chance post em in the old iron section for all to see, especially me!
> ...


I saw some of your machines in your shop thread, Very cool!


----------

